# Apocalypse 2012 on CNBC tonight



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

I tuned in late but they are discussing the "end of the world" ...according to the Myan calendar. They are showing things and places, I have seen on websites and one guy has a website selling supplies. Very interesting how prepared these people have gotten. The word "survivalist" is tossed around a lot, but it's very interesting. 
It's supposed to air several times tonight.
Personally I think it's a scare tactic and wanted more scientific information than has been given, maybe I missed it earlier.


----------



## worldengineer (Sep 20, 2010)

Survivalist has, thanks to media, became a derogatory term used to describe the small paranoid bunch within homesteaders and preppers. Its just like any other group, you have extremists in everything and the media plays on sheeple fears of crazy gun-toting anarchists with too many MRE's. 

I wish I could find the website, their is a group that has been building and refitting underground bunkers as shelters. Some reports say for 5 years fully self contained. I think this is whats causing the media to frenzy. A lot of new shows have come out lately.(Past few years) Good publicity, high ratings, and companies can advertise their survival stuff.

Man vs. Wild
Survivor Man
Dual Survival
Man Woman Wild
Extreme Survival.
The Alaska Experiment
The Colony
Day After Disaster
Apocalypse PA
Apocalypse 2012
Apocalypse Man

Not to mention all the movies, way more than I feel like listing.

Theirs lots more, just don't remember them all. I can't believe I remembered these (watched 90%of 'em) I think it plays on the armchair survivalist nature. Either ending up beneficial to get people to prepare, or get them killed quicker.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

I watched it and it gave me some laughs. Especially the man who thinks we live in a computer program and he has to jump off a mountain on 2012 to save the world. At least his gene pool will end there. Now I dont buy into the mayan calendar thing but I do believe that things are only going to get worse from here. Byt that has nothing to do with a civilization who got tired of making a calendar while they were being invaded by spaniards.


----------



## Dixie (Sep 20, 2010)

lexsurivor said:


> I watched it and it gave me some laughs. Especially the man who thinks we live in a computer program and he has to jump off a mountain on 2012 to save the world. At least his gene pool will end there. Now I dont buy into the mayan calendar thing but I do believe that things are only going to get worse from here. Byt that has nothing to do with a civilization who got tired of making a calendar while they were being invaded by spaniards.


Oh, I had to turn it right after that guy!! As far as his gene pool...I believe he mentioned kids and grand
kids, but I could be wrong...his whole saving the world by jumping into a portal, kinda distracted me. I just hope they have cameras ready that day!

Lex weren't you listening?? The Mayans weren't invaded by the Spaniards....the Mayans were Aliens and just went home. But don't worry, they are coming back next year to update the calendar they left us.:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Dixie said:


> Lex weren't you listening?? The Mayans weren't invaded by the Spaniards....the Mayans were Aliens and just went home. But don't worry, they are coming back next year to update the calendar they left us.:2thumb::2thumb:


How nice of them.


----------



## TrackerRat (Mar 24, 2011)

Heres what actually happened a long time ago. Myan #1(Bossman) Myan #2 (The worker)

#1, "Hey did you get that calender done or what?"
#2, "Im almost done,just a few thousand more years. Ill finish it after the holidays."
#1 "No, I told you to get it done before your vacation and you will do so!"
#2, "Cmon, my family is in town, I worked 2 extra shifts this week and I'm tired."
#1, "You dont like it then you can go back to squeezing berries!"
#2, "I dont have to take this! I always do what you need, Im the only one that knows how to finish the calander"
#1, "You will stay and you will finish the calander!"
#2, "You know what, you can finish your own damn calander!! Good luck Im outta here!"


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Heh,I hang out with some decent remote viewers and some other folks who are good at what they do,the most major thing that will happen is a bunch of new age religious nuts will cause trouble before the leave the gene pool.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Some things*

You know there are some things you don't want to survive !


----------

